#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-24
<alfons1> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-05-25
<bambanx7> holas
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-05-25
<chilicui1> oi SergioMeneses
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-05-27
<SergioMeneses> esta es la charla
